# A+ crew and sore arms



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Well trip started off rough. 3 places for ice, all closed or not working, ended up towing the beast all over town in the middle of the night. Finally in the water and leaving the pass around 3:30am seas were on the rough side 3-4 with the occasional 1-2. Winds were all wrong until about 5pm. We headed for the Ocean Americas, GONE. Ram, Horn, Petronius, all had life but no real action. Ended up putting out a spread (a killer one at that by bellafishin) and started round the rig, almost every pass yielded some blacks but again no real action. Finally the 50w goes off and everyone says you can reel this blackfin in. So I grab the rod set the hook and it halls but straight down. Ended up being a 40lb+ yellow fin. Not the biggest but we made it happen. 



We hit up another shallow rig for some ajs and hooked some monsters! These things were breaking 80lb braid it was awesome. The day was topped off with a Grey Whale surfacing port side of the boat. Stayed around for about 1 min and sounded to the bottom. Awesome, what a site to see, truly a beautiful creature. The ride back in was as flat as it gets. 

O yea, did I mention I left my bag with my sunglasses, gloves, hat, camera and ipod in the truck. I think one of the guys had a iphone and got a few pics. I'll try to post them. Hate posting without pics but with the thurs/fri post I felt I needed to. Just as the wise team of Recess says, "you never know unless you go". Thanks for reading.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job!! I hate it when the fish ain't jumpin in the boat after working so hard!!!!

They moved Ocean America?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds great. At least you made it out anf had some action.


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

great post....don't forget camera next time!


----------



## MikenBama (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for trying to include me in your trip. We ended up loafing due to an unexpected power trim issue. Glad to hear you got some action after all of that running!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Chaz and Crew Thanks for the post. One YF is better then no YF. I am glad that you let us know that the Ocean American has been moved. My crew would have said some thing -like ( are you sure you know how to use that box box jk). My come back would have been ( I marked the side of the boat last time we were here lol). How many Bf did you load the boat with and what size were they? You said you forgot your glasses and hat. Well we left the dock with no bait of any kind. Just some jigs. Sounds like Y'all had another good trip. Gene


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

We caught a lot of blackfin, not sure how many, used a bunch out there. A few dozen I guess. All of them were nice sized, 8-15lbs. I hate leaving anything at the dock. My eyes hurt the hole day, it being overcast helped a lot. The whale we saw was a good 45ft. Not real sure hard to tell when you dont have your glasses. Cant wait to get back out. The water color was not as bad as some of the post the week before. Most of the rigs lying east of the M were dark blue, not clean by any means, but blue. All life out there was very disorganized, we only saw two other boats, one at the Ram and one at 255, hardly heard any chatter. Cant wait to get back out on a hot bite.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Which rig were you at when you caught the yellowfin??


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Looks like a sperm whale judging by the shape of the tail.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool Report.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like it wasn't too bad out there....Glad ya'll got some fishies!!!:letsdrink


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Had a hell of a time out there man! It wasn't the ideal fishing conditions, but at least we caught fish! YFT came from Ram, but there were no schools marking deep and chunking yielded zip. Horn was smothered, covered, and chunked with cudas. Marlin had a few BFT's busting and plenty of toothy critters as well. Surprisingly, the largest BFT were caught bottom jigging at 255. It was the smoothest ride home ever! That boat is awesome Chaz! Thanks again for the invite!!

Bob


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome pics, congrats on a productive trip and thanks for posting.:clap


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

> *tunapopper (2/22/2010)*Thanks for the report. Looks like a sperm whale judging by the shape of the tail.




Thanks I know very little to nothing about whales. Pretty cool stuff, I have yet to see a mola-mola .


----------

